# Questions about exercise / nutrition? Send em my way!



## CAC758 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello all, I'm new to this board and figured I'd help out as much as i could. A little about myself... I took EMT and many fire science classes years ago, but went on to a university and got a BS in Exercise and Wellness and NSCA-CSCS (Certified strength and conditioning specialist). I currently train athletes and personal clients but am looking to go back towards EMS. I'm currently re-taking EMT and hope to get paramedic ASAP. 

I saw this thread and figured I could shed some light on anyone questions so feel free to ask away and ill answer the best i can or send trusted resources that may help!


----------



## CritterNurse (Mar 23, 2013)

Well, I just started a 3rd shift job at an emergency vet clinic. I've lost 25 pounds, and still have another 50-70 to go. There aren't any real meal 'breaks' that I've seen, its mostly grab a bite or two when you can. There isn't always a chance to go upstairs to the kitchen either. The fridges downstairs in the hospital aren't supposed to have human-food in them. They're either for pet food, laboratory supplies, or specimens. Same story with the freezers. Either laboratory supplies, blood products, or bodies.

So I'm looking for healthy meal ideas that can be kept in a small insulated lunch sack with an ice-pack that don't need a lot of prep on break time. Preferably something that can be eaten standing up or with a minimum of utensils. Also, anything chocolate is out, due to a nasty allergy.


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm in the same boat as you. I'm trying to get back to my freshman year weight/ BMI, which is only 10 lbs less than right now, but I was 12% BF vs 25-ish now... 
I used to always have cold piece of grilled chicken breast with a little cup of Dijon mustard in a lunch sack for school. Wasn't too bad. 
Would also put a little container of brown rice in with it or occasionally carrots/ bell peppers/ celery with some hummus and then whole almonds. Still wasn't too tasty, but... I looked a lot better back then, rather than now


----------



## CAC758 (Mar 25, 2013)

I try to cook a TON of food at on Sundays, Lean meats, brown rice, veggies, etc... It best if you can cut it all up and throw it in the same Tupperware container. Plan enough for lunches during the week. I also get protein bars, cliff bars, meal replacement bars or shakes for quick snacks, Peanut butter and Honey sandwiches on whole grain bread (personal favorite), cottage cheese, non-fat yogurt etc. Target has some good containers that have multiple smaller containers with a ice pack that all fit together, allows you to measure out how much food your bringing.


----------

